# First show of the season!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok well first show with all of their goats, as they had a wether show last month.

They took 10 of their goats to a county fair show last night, and it was a lot of fun! We got there really early to set up some pens, and get the goats washed & settled. BUT, mother nature had other plans! It rained, then it rained some more, then suddenly it was like a monsoon rain! Suddenly, pooling water started flooding across the barn aisle heading right for... our goats stalls, figures!!!! So I pulled my truck & trailer into the barn, we loaded everyone up, and they were comfy & dry again 

There were a lot of really nice goats, and people there, the mood was great, rain helped cool it off!

Thought I'd share some pics

My oldest daughter and her doe, Sierra finished 2nd in showmanship









My son and his doe, Rosie finished 2nd in showmanship









My youngest daughter and her doe, Misty finished 1st in Novice Showmanship!


















My oldest daughter's wether, Prince, may not be a pig butted, show stopping wether, but he sure is a beautiful boy! 
He finished 3rd in a nice class of high weight wethers, he weighed in at 91lbs. 









He was really getting into it lol


















My son's little doe, Maggie finished 2nd in commercial doe class









My oldest daughter's percentage doe, Sierra finished 5th in a huge class of 4-8mo does, very happy with that as many seemed to be older than her, she'll be 5mo next week <as will most of the goats>


















Then my kids had 3 does in the 4-8mo Fullblood/purebred class, they finished: Misty 3rd, Bean 4th, and Rosie 5th.








.
Then they had 3 in the 4-8mo. Fullblood buck class:
Ajax 3rd, Marshall 4th, Bernie 5th









Everyone was so well behaved with the exception of... Bean. OMGoodness, she may need some calming gel, I've never seen a goat so hyper in my life lol!!! She just wouldn't stand still while waiting for her turn to be shown, she literately was running circles around us, we had to keep her busy! She gave my daughter a really hard time in the show ring, so we're hoping she settles down next time out.

Kids have another show on Fri at our county fair!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow those are some nice goats!! I love those reds!


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow sounds like a successful show, congratulations! Your goats are gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!! They did awesome!!! Congrats on a great show and glad you all had fun! 

Beautiful goats!! Misty is still my favorite.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations on a great show! Esp showmanship!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it!  I am really excited with how they finished in showmanship, I liked seeing the confidence, especially in my oldest daughter who is generally very, very shy. The only problem she has at all is she is generally very slow about setting up. I'd like to make her goal this summer to be to set up faster.

Our county fair show is tomorrow evening, it will be a busy day! We're heading over hours before the show to set up goat proof pen's, and get everyone washed. Why can't white goats stay white for a while? lol. 

They also have shows in neighboring counties that we love going to on Mon & Wed. Then a much needed week off!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love goat shows! You can learn so much from other herd owners! And it's so wonderful seeing your kids do well - or learn how to face difficulties head-on. Congrats on all the good placings.


----------

